# Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2017)

*Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Aktuell werden wieder viele PCs und Firmennetzwerke über die NSA-Lücke angegriffen, über die sich schon WannaCry verbreitete. Derzeit wird der ältere Trojaner Petya verbreitet.
Der Trojaner Petya wird von über 30 Antivierenprogrammen schon erkannt. Der WindowsDefender von Microsoft ist derzeit nicht dabei: Antivirus scan for 027cc450ef5f8c5f653329641ec1fed91f694e0d229928963b30f6b0d7d3a745 at
2017-06-27 18:42:57 UTC - VirusTotal

Zum schließen dieser Lücke steht spätestens seit WannaCry ein Update für alle betroffenen Windowsversionen bereit. Diese Updates sollten dringend eingespielt werden. 
Wer seit Wannacry dieses Update nicht eingespielt hat, hat wohl den Schuss nicht gehört. Denn auch WannaCry ist durch die seine Ausbreitung als Wurm immer noch gefährlich. 

Derzeit sind sowohl einige Firmen in Deutschland, als auch im restlichen Europa betroffen. 
In der Ukraine sind sehr viele Unternehmen und Behörden betroffen. Dort zahlt aber keiner für Software, so das dort meistens unlizensierte Windowsversionen zum Einsatz kommen, welche mangels Updates ungeschützt sind. 

Die erneute Angriffswelle, bei der eine Backdoor für Polizei/Geheimdienste ausgenutzt wird, kurbelt die Diskussion um den Staatstrojaner sicher noch mal an. 

Quellen: 
Ruckkehr von Petya – Kryptotrojaner legt weltweit Firmen und Behorden lahm | heise Security
Erpressungs-Trojaner Petya geknackt, Passwort-Generator veroffentlicht | heise Security (_11.04.2016_)
Ukraine fuhrt Landerliste bei Raubkopien an: - WELT
Deutschlands neues Uberwachungsgesetz: Von Terrorabwehr spricht keiner mehr


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

So ganz richtig ist es übrigens nicht, dass unlizenzierte Windows-Installationen keine Updates bekommen - Sicherheitsupdates liefert Microsoft trotzdem aus... 

Ansonsten, who cares. Wer nach WannaCry nicht gepatcht hat, ist selber schuld...


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> So ganz richtig ist es übrigens nicht, dass unlizenzierte Windows-Installationen keine Updates bekommen - Sicherheitsupdates liefert Microsoft trotzdem aus...



Bei Win7 ja. Da werden nur die Optionalen Updates blockiert. 

Ob es bei anderen Windowsversionen auch so ist, weiß ich nicht. Ist auch die Frage, was dort sonst noch am Code verändert wurde, damit die dauerhaft ohne Lizenz laufen.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Die Updates bekommen Sie. Es ist meist Faulheit oder Unwissen der Administratoren die so was produziert. Die meisten haben damals den Trick benutzt mit dem Upgrade einer gecrackten Windows 7 Installation auf eine lizenzierte Windows 10 Kopie zu bringen - war ja kostenlos. Betrifft aber keine Firmen - die haben das so gut wie nie gemacht - daher auch die Lücke


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Gerade auf der Arbeit erfahren dass der Lieferdienst TNT auch davon betroffen ist. Das ist natürlich bitter wenn man da keine Mailanhänge mehr öffnen darf und auch sonst nichts funktioniert.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Naja, meistens ist die Schadsoftware nicht das Problem,

sondern eher die User vorm Bildschirm


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Zerodays oder auch nur stink normale Exploids egal welcher Gattung, wenn man einmal versteht welchen Schaden diese anrichten können
relativiert sich vieles. Es gibt keine gute "Sicherheitslücke" die nur der Staat ausnutzen kann, egal wie man das Blatt wendet. 
Sicherheitslücke jeglicher Art sind in einer It-Basierten Ökonomie(Diese wird noch vernetzter - denkt an inustrie 4.0) brand gefährlich!
Zum Eingangspost, wer heute noch auf Windows setzt dem kann ich nicht helfen(München in den Fängen von Lobbyisten  ). In produktivsystemen ist meisten ein Linuxderivat sinvoller bzw es fallen 
keine Lizenzgebühren an.Selbst in ERP System ist es heute recht egal welches Os der client hat, gibt für alle drei System(WIN,OSX,LINUX) einen SAP client 
Linux basierte system lassen sich leichter absichern(Apparmor,Firejail - tiefer Eingriff Gresec - Quellcode ist offen usw.) und in zukunft gibt es auch das Kernel "Livepatching". 
Bei MS muss ich blind auf den Hersteller vertrauen und hoffen, dass die große Blackbox "Sicher" ist. Hier trifft "Security Through Obscurity" im warsten Sinne zu.
Auch ein gutes BSP für Sicherheitslücken ist Android, das ganze OS bekommt zwar immer patches, insofern man ein "neues" Smartphone hat, nur wenn einmal der Hersteller sich dazu entschließt keine 
Sicherheitsupdates zu liefern(oder sich mal länger zeit lässt), wird es von heut auf Morgen ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Genau an diesem Punkt müsste die Politik regulierend eingreifen! (Nach jetztigem stand will Sie genau das nicht)

Zum Thema Virenscanner: Wenn man sich diese anschaut, dann sind diese meist wirkungslos und können potenziell sogar eine Sicherheitslücke darstellen.Bestes Bsp ist hier der Integrierte MS-Defender. Dieser hatte mehrer kritsiche 
Sicherheitslücken die beliebige Codeausführung ermöglichte.Wenn jetzt jemand denkt mein Virenscanner,dieser ist gegen dies "gesichert" der irrt. Alle Av Herstller können Potenzielle Sicherheitslücken in ihren Produkten haben,
somit kann dann der Vierenscanner auch ein Einfallstor sein.
Einen guten Ansatz verfolgen Qubes (Qubes OS: A reasonably secure operating system) leider ist das os nicht auf jeder HW funktionsfähig.... aber der Ansatz ist m.m nach einer der Besten.
Man müsste viel mehr in Vms packen weil das die Angriffsfläche deutlich reduziert!

Sicherheitslücke wird es immer geben egal welches OS, die Frage ist viel mehr wird es ein umdenken geben? Weil wenn ein Staat einmal seine Engergieversorgung durch einen Hackerangriff verliert 
dann ist es einmal mehr als "nur" problematisch. Die daraus entstehenden Probleme sind existenzbedrohend für eine 
Gesellschaft, weil einfach wieder den "ON" Schalter betätige, das geht bei einer modernen Stromversorgung einfach nicht ! Das selbe gilt für Banke und digitale Währungen, dies alles kann eine Wirtschaft zum Erliegen bringen!

Unsere Politiker spielen gerade mit den Feuer und wissen es einfach nicht oder wollen es nicht wissen.........

grüße Razzor


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Ukraine sind sehr viele Unternehmen und Behörden betroffen. Dort zahlt aber keiner für Software, so das dort meistens unlizensierte Windowsversionen zum Einsatz kommen, welche mangels Updates ungeschützt sind.



Na, auch unlizensierte Windowsversionen bekommen Updates. Generell wird beim Windows-Update nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit der Version überprüft. Das geschieht nur während der einmaligen Aktivierung (die man z.B. mit bestimmten illegalen Tools umgeht) und gelegentlich während spezieller Updates, die jedoch nur ein Wasserzeichen auf dem Desktop zur Folge haben. Diese verriegeln aber auch dann Windows nicht und können einfach wieder deinstalliert werden. Was wirklich fehlt, ist ein technischer Support (per Telefon/Email, etc.).

Einen richtigen "Kill Switch", um alle illegalen Programme (womöglich sogar Software, die nicht aus dem Hause Microsoft stammt) abzuklemmen, gar zu löschen und der sogar ein Protokoll der Vergehen anfertigt, wird es aber in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft geben. Die entsprechenden Patente hat sich Microsoft gerade gesichert.

Windows 10: Kill Switch erkennt und blockiert Raubkopien - PC-WELT

Deswegen kann man ein Windows momentan auch weiterbenutzen, selbst wenn der Aktivierungsschlüssel gesperrt wurde. Lediglich eine Neuinstallation ist dann nicht mehr möglich.

Demnach würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es den betroffenen Firmen schlicht egal ist, ob Updates eingespielt werden. "Hauptsache es läuft". Es gibt ja selbst in Foren wie diesem hier genügend Leute, die meinen, sie seien mit der "Brain.exe" und ohne Updates und Schlangenöl aka Virenscanner geschützt genug.

Man fühlt sich eben so lange unangreifbar, bis das Gegenteil eintritt und man Opfer wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Na, auch unlizensierte Windowsversionen bekommen Updates.


Dann hat der Betrüger keine Ahnung.


----------



## Memphys (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Zum Eingangspost, wer heute noch auf Windows setzt dem kann ich nicht helfen(München in den Fängen von Lobbyisten  ). In produktivsystemen ist meisten ein Linuxderivat sinvoller bzw es fallen
> keine Lizenzgebühren an.Selbst in ERP System ist es heute recht egal welches Os der client hat, gibt für alle drei System(WIN,OSX,LINUX) einen SAP client
> Linux basierte system lassen sich leichter absichern(Apparmor,Firejail - tiefer Eingriff Gresec - Quellcode ist offen usw.) und in zukunft gibt es auch das Kernel "Livepatching".
> Bei MS muss ich blind auf den Hersteller vertrauen und hoffen, dass die große Blackbox "Sicher" ist. Hier trifft "Security Through Obscurity" im warsten Sinne zu.



Auf ein System wo der Erfinder und Kernel-Dev gegen die tollen Grsec-Updates wettert verlagere ich mit Sicherheit kein Produktivsystem  Außerdem, war da nicht was mit - Grsec gibts nur noch gegen Geld?  Und das ganze mag ja aus Adminsicht noch irgendwie machbar sein, aber erklär mal dem User ein Linux-System  Die kriegen ihren Rechner dann ohne Holzhammer nicht mal mehr ausgeschaltet. Oder erklär mal warum mit gefühlt jeder Version die Oberfläche komplett anders aussieht weil wieder ein Entwickler ein Ei am wandern hat 
Linux ist halt irgendwie noch nicht reif für Business - man kann zwar alles irgendwie umsetzen, dabei liegt die Betonung aber auf irgendwie.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

@Razzor1984

Du verbreitest Dogmen, kein fundiertes Wissen. Wer denkt, Unixoide Systeme wären grundsätzlich sicherer, der hat schlicht den Knall nicht gehört. Sicherer sind sie nur wegen ihrer geringerer Verbreitung. 

Was generell gegen Windows spricht, ist alleine die Monokultur. 

Bisher hatte ich kein Problem, meine Systeme (kleiner Win Server & 5 Clients) sauber zu halten, auch ganz ohne Virenscanner (die auch nur ein weiteres Einfallstor für Schadsoftware sind). Aber wenn man ein Zero-Day Exploit kommt, der schneller genutzt als gepatched wird, und z.B. auch wieder über die MS Scanner Engine eindringt, so dass man gar nicht aktiv werden muss, um sich was einzufangen, dann bin ich mir völlig darüber im Klaren, dass meine Systeme dran glauben werden. 

Aber für diesen Fall habe ich auch ein sehr tragfähiges Backup Konzept.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

@Memphys

Gresec ist kein Allerheilmittel und macht nur auf einen Server sinn. Es kommt fast immer zu probleme wenn man neue Patches
einspielt. Teilweise muss auch der speicherschutz (PAX) bei manchen programmen drann glauben weil dieser zu restrektive ist
und vieles einfach "bricht". Syslog ist dann dein freund und es heißt debuggen.
Was bringt dir dann Gresec? Ein höheres Schutzniveau weil man das os härtet, mit all seinen negativen Seiten.
Die patches gibts leider nicht mehr ohne einer "Subscription"   (4.9 ist der letzte Kernel mit gresec // Testing patches) 

Ein gutes tool wie man seinen Linuxserver überprüfen kann auf mögliche härtung(vorschläge) ist - Lynis (Lynis - Security auditing tool for Unix/Linux systems)

Es würde schon vielles bringen wenn nutzer ihre applikationen(Browser) per Apparmor bzw Firejail(quasi sanboxen) schützen.........


@Grestorn

Die Möglichkeiten die dir Quelloffene Software bietet, kann dir Propitäre Software nicht liefern (bezogen auf die Sicherheit) und das ist heute genau
der Entscheidendte Punkt! 

Ein standart linux ist genauso "Hackbar", tweilweise wenn man sich zb eine alte LTS ubuntu version anschaut klaffen dort
sicherheitslücken in hülle und fülle(wenn der nutzer das Os warten würde wären diese längst geschlossen).
Nur wie steht es mit einem Windows?
Man hängt an der Nabelschnur vom Sofwarehersteller und muss diesem blind vertrauen und hoffe,dass dieser grobe Fehler 
erkennt und zeitnahe patched.(Mal abgesehen von der Rechteverwaltung und das Vierenscanner selbst eine Sicherheitslücke sind)

Wie härtet man Propitäre Software? Weil genau dass ist ein "windows". Das ganze os ist eine Blackbox bei der ich blind
vertrauen muss, dass MS keinen bullshit verzapft und genau da fange ich langsam an mehr als nur zu zweifeln. Wenn man sich 
das Fiasko mit dem defender anschaut, hier muss man von schwerer inkompetenz ausgehen.

Ein gute configurierter Linuxsever mit entsprechender härtungen bietet dir als angreifer eine Herausforderung.
Wenn du einen Linuxserver wartest und härtest ist die Angriffsfläche deutlich reduziert. Häckbar ist per default alles,
nur den weg zum Ziel kann man dem potenziellen Angreifer extrem erschweren!


----------



## Grestorn (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Grestorn
> 
> Die Möglichkeiten die dir Quelloffene Software bietet, kann dir Propitäre Software nicht liefern (bezogen auf die Sicherheit) und das ist heute genau
> der Entscheidendte Punkt!



Genau das halte ich schlicht für eine Illusion. Aber diese Diskussion ist so alt wie Software selbst. Ich schreibe seit 1984 Software, ein klein wenig Ahnung von der Materie hab ich also schon. 

Übrigens: Der größte Teil der Geräte, die heute in Botnetzen missbraucht werden, sind auf Basis von OpenSource entwickelt... Wenn die Hersteller schlampen, hilft es genau NULL ob SW Open oder Closed Source ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Opensource software kann auch keine wunder vollbringen wie du ansprichst liegt der Ball bei den Herstellern ! Gutes Bsp ist hier Android, weil nach 3 jahren das "device" als EOL zu betrachten  und keine security patches mehr zu liefern, gleicht dem Tod für das Gerät. Nur was wird der user machen? Es funktioniert ich kann es benutzen somit wird es weiter in Betrieb genommen und es häufen sich die Sicherheitslücken nur so an. Custom roms wird es in zukunft immer schwerer gemacht, irgendwann wird google den bootloader so dicht machen das man gar nicht mehr rein kommt......(Versteh mich nicht falsch mir wäre ein richtig gutes android lieber, welches gar keine custom roms nötig hat.Nur das passt mit unserer Martwirtschaft nicht zusmamme.Die Geräte müsste so schnell wie nur möglich erneurt werden!)
Das selbe gilt für Kühlschränke, Trockener, Ipcames usw in jedem dieser IOT Teilen steckt ein embedded linux drinnen inclusive webserver. Wenn man es nicht patches hat man eben bots und vor genau diesem Problem stehen wir gerade. Nicht die quelloffen software ist schuld sonder die Hersteller kümmern sich nicht um die Produktsicherheit und schicken diese nach ende der Garantie oder sogar schon vorher dieser in die Obsoleszenz.
Hier muss der Gesetzgeber Gesetze erlassen das Hersteller gewisse mindeststandart an Produktsicherheit (IT-Bezogen) erfüllen müssen, weil eine selbsregulation funktioniert nicht. Wie man sieht "Schummeln" alle in vielen belangen


----------



## Crash-Over (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Du willst alles von gesetze abhängig machen ohne mich wo bleibt der User dann !!!! 
Der user muss selbst entscheiden was er macht  ob er was öffnet,downloadet  usw und nicht  der software hersteller :Ich verhasse es wenn Chrome  mir sagt dass die Website unsicher ist obwohl es nicht der fall ist aber ander Website wo wirklich unsicher ist als sicher anzeigt 

Ich nutze seit 2000 keine Antivir software und co (na gut bei win 10 ja leider ) aber hatt bis 2014 noch nie "absichtlich" ein virus eingefangen. Ach ja und dein Linux ist auch so angreifbar  wodurch werden die Sicherheitslücken bekannt  durch leaks usw .Der Unterschied zwischen Windows und Linux ist  das bei Windows mehr user es besizen  und desto grösser ist die Angriffsmöglichkeiten da als bei Linux .Wenn Linux in paar jahren grösser ist bzw in der verbreitung  dann wird es auch mehr angriffe stattfinden siehe zb  apple


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind was ist der heutige User ? Wenn ich Nutzer bin dann kann ich mit dem Pc umgehen, aber habe keine Ahnung wie die Technik  usw funktioniert! (Nicht jeder ist ITler) 
Wie lange hat es gebraucht, damit User verstehen was https ist?Selbst das ist heute kein garant mehr dass Webseiten "sicher" sind! (Tls 1/1.2/1.3 - cipher version usw)
Wenn man hier nicht regulierend eingreift dann herrscht Caos, das wir in leichter Form ja eh schon im Internet haben. 
Mir geht es darum ,dass man nicht einfach System die am internet hängen, sei es IOTs oder server, nicht patched und diese einfach sich selber überlässt. Weil genau dieser Verhalten haben wir gerade!
Zum Punkt Windows vs Linux - Ein linux ist nicht bullet proof nur wenn man sich an Regeln hält und es patched es härtet dann fährt man sicher (braucht man zb Programm x - genau da könnte eine Lücke sein - Datensparsamkeit)
Windows ist wie ich schon jetzt x mal erwähnt haben eine "Blackbox" und ich muss eben vertrauen ,dass MS seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat in punkto Security.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Und wie du schon passend festgestellt hast, ein Linux-basiertes OS hat genauso seine Lücken. 

Der normale Anwender wird sich nicht um die "Härtung" des Betriebssystems kümmern. Dem normalen Anwender ist im Grunde schon Windows zu kompliziert, da braucht man mit Linux und irgendwelchen Patches garnicht erst ankommen. Es ist nur wichtig, dass alles out-of-the-Box funktioniert, alle Anwendungen vorhanden sind und funktionieren und dass das OS möglichst wenig Pflege braucht. Muss man sich für eine wirklich höhere Sicherheit auch noch Gedanken nach dem "brauche ich Software x wirklich?" machen... 

Wäre ein 08/15-Linux im Endkundenbereich (bezogen auf PCs und Notebooks) auch nur ansatzweise so weit verbreitet wie ein Windows oder OS X (dank zunehmender Verbreitung gerät auch das "virenlose" OS X immer häufiger in den Fokus...) würde es genauso in Beschuss genommen werden. Linux-basierte OS sind auch nur so sicher, weil sie kaum verbreitet sind (wie groß ist der Marktanteil? Weniger wie 1%?). 

Es lohnt sich daher schlicht nicht, Schadsoftware nur explizit auf Linux auszurichten. Und dann ist ja noch anzunehmen, dass ein verdammt großer Anteil an Linux-Nutzern auch noch sehr IT-affin ist...

Klar, OpenSource, ClosedSource... Diesen wahnsinnig großen Vorteil von OpenSource-Software sehe ich dummerweise kaum. Kaum ein Endanwender besitzt die Lust oder gar die Kenntnisse, um den Sourcecode beurteilen zu können. Wodurch sich aber OpenSource-Sofware für mich besonders auszeichnet, ganz speziell Linux und die offenen Dateiformate (sowohl deren Vielfalt, als auch deren fehlerfreie Unterstützung...): Es gibt keine wirklich einheitliche Basis, jeder backt seine eigenen Brötchen. Da entstehen dann unvorhersehbare Inkompatibilitäten, die einem dann noch den letzten Nerv rauben.

Mit ClosedSource-Software kann zwar theoretisch eine Menge Schindluder getrieben werden, das fällt nur früher oder später immer auf. Dafür funktioniert ClosedSource-Software meistens auch verdammt gut - da nenne ich gerne das Beispiel MS Office gegen LibreOffice... Letzteres bietet zwar die notwendigsten Grundfunktionen, sobald man aber etwas Komfort haben will, rennt MS Office davon. Von den Vorteilen beim Einsatz in Unternehmen ganz zu schweigen, ggfs. auch bei Nutzung der MS-Infrastruktur. 

OpenSource-Lösungen sind meist ziemliche Insellösungen, das ist kein Vergleich zu der guten Verzahnung, welche einem z.B.  MS zwischen verschiedenen Produkten wie Windows, Office(365) und Exchange bietet.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und wie du schon passend festgestellt hast, ein Linux-basiertes OS hat genauso seine Lücken.



Ich hatte nie behauptet das Linux bulletproof ist 
Die Möglichkeiten die es dir bietet in punkto härtung usw,das kann dir eben proprietäre Software nicht liefern.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der normale Anwender wird sich nicht um die "Härtung" des Betriebssystems kümmern. Dem normalen Anwender ist im Grunde schon Windows zu kompliziert, da braucht man mit Linux und irgendwelchen Patches garnicht erst ankommen. Es ist nur wichtig, dass alles out-of-the-Box funktioniert, alle Anwendungen vorhanden sind und funktionieren und dass das OS möglichst wenig Pflege braucht. Muss man sich für eine wirklich höhere Sicherheit auch noch Gedanken nach dem "brauche ich Software x wirklich?" machen...



Wenn ich nach der Logik gehe, dann kann man das Feld MS & dem Apfel überlassen und die breite Masse kann gemolken werden, auf gedei und verderb.
Wenn man die Menschen nicht sensiblisiert, kommt irgendwann das böse Erwachen !



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wäre ein 08/15-Linux im Endkundenbereich (bezogen auf PCs und Notebooks) auch nur ansatzweise so weit verbreitet wie ein Windows oder OS X (dank zunehmender Verbreitung gerät auch das "virenlose" OS X immer häufiger in den Fokus...) würde es genauso in Beschuss genommen werden. Linux-basierte OS sind auch nur so sicher, weil sie kaum verbreitet sind (wie groß ist der Marktanteil? Weniger wie 1%?).
> Es lohnt sich daher schlicht nicht, Schadsoftware nur explizit auf Linux auszurichten. Und dann ist ja noch anzunehmen, dass ein verdammt großer Anteil an Linux-Nutzern auch noch sehr IT-affin ist...



Gibt genug Linux Server, man kann vieles eindämmen in dem man zb Vhost nutzt um verschiede Applikationen zu trennen. Die Trojaner gibt es auch für Linux, nur müssen die CVS halt noch offen sein. 
Wenn man einen vernüftigen Admin hat, wird umgehend gepatched! - Zerodays sind leider mehr als nur "problematisch"



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Klar, OpenSource, ClosedSource... Diesen wahnsinnig großen Vorteil von OpenSource-Software sehe ich dummerweise kaum. Kaum ein Endanwender besitzt die Lust oder gar die Kenntnisse, um den Sourcecode beurteilen zu können. Wodurch sich aber OpenSource-Sofware für mich besonders auszeichnet, ganz speziell Linux und die offenen Dateiformate (sowohl deren Vielfalt, als auch deren fehlerfreie Unterstützung...): Es gibt keine wirklich einheitliche Basis, jeder backt seine eigenen Brötchen. Da entstehen dann unvorhersehbare Inkompatibilitäten, die einem dann noch den letzten Nerv rauben.



Dir ist schon klar wie viel OpenSource heute in allem steckt?
Stell dir mal vor alles wäre closed source, es würde nur eine schmale bandbreite an Programmen geben und das wars, die Lizenzzahlungen würden vieles nicht ermöglichen.
Keiner verlangt ,dass jemand Quellcode lesen muss, nur bugs werden so eher gefunden weil er ja einsehbar ist. Es wird dir eine Möglichkeit dadurch geboten !
Komm mir bitte dann nicht mit Heartbleed, das war ein Fiasko seines gleichen, weil wenn man 2 man für so viel code hatte der nicht gut kommentiert war ( teilweise sehr schwer lesbar / unübersichtlich). Weiters haben viele einfach sich gedacht wird schon passen, nur das ist auch ein Problem von opensource - unterfinanzierung. Weil diese Libary hat es dann in Propitäresoftware geschaft 
Wo hast du bitte Probleme mit Inkompatibilität? Bei brandaktueller HW kann es sein ,dass die Treiber noch nicht in den Kernel eingepflegt worden sind.
MS hat erst mit den Upgradezyklen von windows 10 es geschafft den Kernel in zeitnahen abständen zu upgraden. Unter windows 7/8/8.1 sind mehrere jahre zw Kernelupgrades verganagen.
Die Problematiken von früher wo es keine Treiber für scanner X oder Drucker X gab sind längst vorbei, sicher es wird immer exoten geben die auf Windows only zugeschnitten sind, aber ein mündiger
Käufer kann sich vorinformieren!



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mit ClosedSource-Software kann zwar theoretisch eine Menge Schindluder getrieben werden, das fällt nur früher oder später immer auf.



Wirklich?
Wenn du Backdoors einbaust und diese gut versteckst eher nicht, wenn jemand draufkommt dann wird es ein wertvoller Zeroday und wenn es rauskommt ist es ein Bug unter vielen 
ClosedSource ist und bleibt eine "Blackbox" !



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dafür funktioniert ClosedSource-Software meistens auch verdammt gut - da nenne ich gerne das Beispiel MS Office gegen LibreOffice... Letzteres bietet zwar die notwendigsten Grundfunktionen, sobald man aber etwas Komfort haben will, rennt MS Office davon. Von den Vorteilen beim Einsatz in Unternehmen ganz zu schweigen, ggfs. auch bei Nutzung der MS-Infrastruktur.



Ich hab in Libreoffic exelsheets drinnen mit sehr viel Formeln und alles funkt, keine bugs nichts!
Schau dir München an, die angebliche nicht umsetztbarkeit von Funktionen in Textverarbeitungsprogrammen war nur kurz in der Anfangsphase gegeben. 
Wenn man es will geht auch OpenSource nur wenn man feature X unbedingt braucht, wird man diese bis zur Implementierung in der offenen Software, eben nur dort bekommen.
Bugs hast du überall!



iGameKudan schrieb:


> OpenSource-Lösungen sind meist ziemliche Insellösungen, das ist kein Vergleich zu der guten Verzahnung, welche einem z.B.  MS zwischen verschiedenen Produkten wie Windows, Office(365) und Exchange bietet.



In speziellen kleinen Bereichen durchaus möglich, nur wenn wenn man sich OpenSource in der breiten Masse anschaut eher nicht.
Ein Bereich der von closedsource seiten Jahren dominiert wird - der ERP bereich - SAP (~80% marktanteil) Nur selbst Sap hat erkannt, dass man Modular sein muss (Es gibt für alle drei großen System clients)
Auch ist es wurscht welchen Datenbankserver man hat, weil es einen art Dispatcher gibt, dem es egal ist welche Datenbak genutzt wird (closed oder opensource)
Wie man sieht dringt immer mehr opensoure auch in den closed source bereich ein!


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Razzor1984
> 
> Du verbreitest Dogmen, kein fundiertes Wissen. Wer denkt, Unixoide Systeme wären grundsätzlich sicherer, der hat schlicht den Knall nicht gehört. Sicherer sind sie nur wegen ihrer geringerer Verbreitung.
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch. Linux ist allein aufgrund der strikten Rechteverwaltung viel sicherer.

Abgesehen davon : Du willst uns doch nicht weismachen das jemand, der aus einem gepflegten Debian Repository Software lädt nicht mehr Sicherheit geniesst als einer, der über 100 Links von allen Quellen aus dem Netz zieht?

Mit dem neusten Gesetz der überwachung ist es auch für staatliche Stellen sehr einfach, dir etwas unterzujubeln. Unter Linux ist das schon schwerer, weil eben aufgrund der gepflegten Repositories. Musst dir halt nicht die neuste Steuerverwaltungs-Software von denen ziehen :9

Deine Windows Rechner sind per SE nicht sicher, weil jeder dahergelaufene NSA Praktikant sich per RAS auf deinen Windows Rechner verbinden kann. Oder was meinst du, warum Windows Closed Source ist?


----------



## Grestorn (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

Was ist an der UNIX Rechteverwaltung bitte stringenter als bei Windows?

Das gegenteil ist der Fall, zu mindest bei Standardinstallationen ohne ACLs. 

Ein Repository, aus dem alle versorgt werden ist außerdem ein wunderbarer Angriffspunkt... wie man auch gerade in der Ukraine bei eben dem Angriff, um den es in diesem Thread geht, gesehen hat.

Du musst nur einen Server knacken und hast die halbe IT-Welt am Sack. Das gilt anders herum natürlich auch für Windows, wenn jemand MS' Updateserver knackt und an die Keys kommt. Aber ein Sicherheitsplus sind die Package-Repositories der Unux Welt definitiv nicht.

Über VT, nach denen sich die NSA Backdoors von MS hat einbauen lassen, brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Fakt ist, wenn man physischen Zugriff auf eine Maschine hat und die Daten nicht verschlüsselt sind, dann ist sie kompromittiert, Schluss. Egal welches OS.

Du bist für mich auch einer, der allen Parolen von allen Seiten unbenommen glaubt, ohne sich selbst Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*

@  Eidgenosse1

Windows kannst du wenn du willst Rechteverwlatungsmäßig zu tode konfigurieren, da ist es grundelgend anderes als Linux. Weil so etwas wie
"Root" kennt Windows nicht.
MS hat erst mit Vista endlich den "dauer" Adminuser abgeschaft. Selbst gegen cryptotrojaner könnte MS seit Vista etwas machen nur sie schlafen wie immer.
Man kann die Rechte, wie gesagt fein säuberlich definieren. Selbst den admin und allen anderen user (vererbung) kann man Rechte entziehen. Dazu müsste MS einfach einen "button"(funktion) einbauen der dies 
per interaktion freischaltet (Imo ist das viel zu umständlich, man müsste das Prozedere sonst immer für jeden ordner einzeln machen. Es hilft weil auch bei einem Crypto Trojaner kann dieser keine Schreibrecht erlangen,da bis zu diesem Punkt auch der Admin ausgesperrt ist. Laut meinem Wissenstand ist so ein ähnliches kozept gerade im testing in einer insider preview)  

Zu linux:
Deswegen ist es ja so fatal wenn man Rootrechte erlangt(Angreifer), man ist dann quasi "Gott"
Aber Linux ist sich diverser Schwäche bewusst geworden.
Später hat man dann mit gewissen härtung dagen gehalten Gresec, SElinux, Apparmor usw.
(Die meisten härtungen in linux beziehen sich auf den Kernel, aber generell muss man ein Konzept haben, nur der Kernel reicht nicht  )
Unix-Dateirechte – Wikipedia

Man muss halt immer unterscheiden ein Linux von der stange oder ein gehärtetes


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Petya: Neue Angriffswelle mit NSA-Lücke.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein Repository, aus dem alle versorgt werden ist außerdem ein wunderbarer Angriffspunkt... wie man auch gerade in der Ukraine bei eben dem Angriff, um den es in diesem Thread geht, gesehen hat.
> 
> Du musst nur einen Server knacken und hast die halbe IT-Welt am Sack. Das gilt anders herum natürlich auch für Windows, wenn jemand MS' Updateserver knackt und an die Keys kommt. Aber ein Sicherheitsplus sind die Package-Repositories der Unux Welt definitiv nicht.
> 
> Über VT, nach denen sich die NSA Backdoors von MS hat einbauen lassen, brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Fakt ist, wenn man physischen Zugriff auf eine Maschine hat und die Daten nicht verschlüsselt sind, dann ist sie kompromittiert, Schluss. Egal welches OS.



Wobei man sich die Pakete auch selber kompilieren kann. 

Genug Berichte über NSA Hintertüren hat Snowden auch geliefert. Warum also nicht auch in Windows? 
Kryptografie-Hinterturen: Die NSA-Generalschlussel furs Internet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
NSA soll Hinterturen in Computern versteckt haben - WELT
Jetzt sucht auch Cisco in seinen Systemen nach NSA-Hintertüren - WinFuture.de


----------

